# 68 Lemon Peeler On Cl



## island schwinn (Mar 30, 2016)

got a text from Cody (schwinn499)late Monday and he told me about this bike.he already communicated with the seller and arranged for me to pick up the bike Tuesday morning in Santa Rosa,about 2.5 hours from me.the seller had many offers of more than he asked for it,but held to his word and waited for me.a seriously rare trait on cl these days,especially when he was bombarded with offers of double or more his asking price.
it looks to be mostly original with the exception of the tires and seat.I have a set of tires lined up,but the seat will be an expensive proposition,unless I stumble across a good deal.it goes in the project pile for now.
THANKS,CODY.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 30, 2016)

Going in the project pile? Boy, I'd be cleaning that up right now like a Mr. Clean commercial just so that I could ride it around in the house.

Unreal story about the seller. Hope you got his address so you can send a thank you card, and a Christmas card.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 30, 2016)

well,I did manage to put it in my bike stand.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 30, 2016)

That's a good start! Now the second step is to go find some cleaners, rags and tools.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 31, 2016)

Grail bike for me. The only Krate I've ever wanted, 68 lemon..... Congrats. I agree, it would have already been clean if it was mine....


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 31, 2016)

Congrats Uncle Brian! Haha. I dont know how many bikes youve snagged for me over the years but I'm forever in debt none the less on that end, im glad I spotted it and everything fell into place just right. I agree with everyone, get that sucker rideable. Bring it to Yosemite, youll fit right in.


----------

